# Bopparder Flugshow!?



## Rockyalex! (18. November 2001)

War ich doch eben in Boppard und kurz zuvor noch glücklich alles auf der Winterabfahrt "schön" zu fahren, haben die doch den zweiten Sprung fett umgebaut.

Um den Landehang zu erwischen muss man jetzt richtig hoch fliegen! 

Der Sprung kommt mir, zumindest für das Material wesentlich schwerer vor als alles andere auf dieser Strecke.

Wer von euch ist das Ding gesprungen?

Hoffentlich tut sich auf der Winterabfahrt keiner so weh, dass diese Attraktion gesperrt wird.  

Gruss, feru mich auf die nächste Tour mit euch,
Alex


----------



## dave (18. November 2001)

Ist dir bei dem Anblick etwa auch die Kinnlade runtergefallen?
Steve hat gesehen wie die wolfskopf-jungs drüber sind.
Sie seien etwa 3-4 m hoch geflogen!
Also ich kann mir ja auch nicht vorstellen wie das gehen soll ... bei mir zumindest 
Stelle mir das auch ziemlich unsanft vor aus dieser Höhe mit nem Hardtail den Landehang zu verpassen!
Oder gar zu früh abzutauchen 

Wegen diesem Sprung ist Steve letztes mal auch den 8m-Sprung rüber. Der sah dagegen auf einmal richtig simple aus!
Vielleicht wird mich das am Freitag auch endlich dazu motivieren den großen zu nehmen

Kannste denn am Fr? 
Hätte heute übrigens doch mitfahren sollen. Torben hatte mich nach 11 Uhr angerufen, um bescheid zu sagen, dass sie erst um 14 Uhr ne kleine stadtwaldrunde fahren würden.
Bin dann hier alleine gefahren   

Also, bis demnächst
dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (19. November 2001)

Einen Downhiller hab ich gesehen, der drüber ist.
Der war nicht sehr hoch und ist teilweise auf dem Table gelandet.
Das tat dem Dual Hardtail nicht gut, aber es war nicht sein eigenes.
Ich jedenfalls muss die Kiste selbst bezahlen und mit deinem Rocky würd ichs eh nicht machen. Sowas hab ich mit dem Vertex nicht ansatzweise gemacht und trotzdem ist es gebrochen.
Naja, vielleicht reitet mich noch irgendwann der  und ich versuchs. Fahrtechnisch sehe ich kein Problem.
Bist du den Drop mittlerweile mal gefahren?
Gruss Alex


----------



## dave (19. November 2001)

> Ich jedenfalls muss die Kiste selbst bezahlen und mit deinem Rocky würd ichs eh nicht machen. Sowas hab ich mit dem Vertex nicht ansatzweise gemacht und trotzdem ist es gebrochen.



Hab noch nen Vorschlag für deinen IBC-Nick: Rockykiller! 



> Naja, vielleicht reitet mich noch irgendwann der  und ich versuchs. Fahrtechnisch sehe ich kein Problem.



Ach, ich kenn' dich doch! Wenn es technisch kein Problem sein sollte, ist es doch nur wieder eine Frage der Zeit. Werde das nächste mal also wieder die Kamera einpacken 

Was den Drop angeht, so bin ich seit dem letzten mal mit dir erst einmal dort gewesen.
War allerdings auf der Tour mit den Mayenern. 
Hatte also keine Protektoren dabei, weshalb es mir auch ein wenig an Courage fehlte. 

In unserem GB hat sich Fabio übrigens für deine Flugeinlagen bedankt!
Waren Evil und ihre DH-Kumpels aus dem Siebengebirge auch dort?
Der Trail scheint auf jeden Fall immer beliebter zu werden.


----------



## Rockyalex! (20. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Steh ich auf dem Schlauch oder was ist GB?

Wie die beiden Verrückten hiessen weiß ich nicht, aber der eine fährt ein Ancillotti Bike und Team Klamotten

Rockykiller wär auch cool, aber ich wil ja nochmal eines dieser empfindsamen Geschöpfe und sollte das neue dann nicht erschrecken!


----------



## Evil (26. November 2001)

hi, 
jetzt hab ich endlich auch mal den Weg hierher geschafft! Ich war vor zwei Wochen mit den Jungs aus dem Siebengebirge (JaschaMischaMoritz) in Boppard, und Jascha hat sich leider bei seinem 30. Sprung über den Big Air hingelegt. Folgen sind Hand, Rahmen und Helm gebrochen, aber sonst gehts ihm gut. ich werde am Wochenende nochmal vorbeischauen.
cu


----------



## Rockyalex! (27. November 2001)

an deinen Freund Jascha, auch von uns.

Seit ihr nach dem Sturz im Bopparder Krankenhaus gelandet?
Ich war da auch schon mal (als Begleitung), aber damals waren Bike Unfälle noch nicht an der Tagesordnung.

Wir treffen uns bestimmt mal, hoffentlich nicht im Spital,

Alex


----------



## dave (27. November 2001)

Hi Evil,

KP meinte einer Deiner Freunde sei auch noch von der Wippe gestürzt und hätten den Helm geknackt.
Da seid ihr ja echt vom Pech verfolgt worden.
Auch von mir gute Besserung an alle!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am Wochenende 

@Alex: Cool, jetzt hast Du ja das passende Benutzerbild! Wird sich nur jeder fragen warum Du dann ein Votec fährst 
Geiles Foto übrigens!!!


----------



## Rockyalex! (28. November 2001)

JaJa, die alten Zeiten...


----------



## dave (28. November 2001)

Ist das diese berühmt-berüchtigte Brione-Stufe?


----------



## Rockyalex! (29. November 2001)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil (30. November 2001)

hi, 
also mit der Wippe das war letztens ein Mädel die sich den Plastikschädel gebrochen hat- Maren heißt sie, sonst aber nix passiert, wir werden wohl bald wieder auftauchen. LG


----------



## bloodymary (6. Dezember 2001)

Hi, ich habe es doch noch geschafft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und gleich werde ich Latein lernen. ich habe noch ne lustige story. aber......


----------



## bloodymary (6. Dezember 2001)

ich bin die, die sich die birne platt gematscht hat


----------



## Evil (6. Dezember 2001)

hi du tier, dann kanns ja jetzt losgehen, ich will auch wieder zum brione, mir jucken schon wieder die beine, aber die alpen sind ja auch nicht schlecht. bleib im training


----------



## Rittmeister (6. Dezember 2001)

Tach Bloodym.
Hätt Dich ja auf dem Bildchen fast nicht wiedererkannt! Hatte der Nikolaus wenigstens nen Helm in seiem großen Sack dabei für Dich? 
Aua, das mit Boppard. Wenn mein Arm wieder heile ist, Wird es den Table wohl nicht mehr geben!   Alternative: Rotsockenjagd am Sessellift oder Trialen vor dem Bopparder Rathaus!!!
 
Dann auch noch viele Grüße an Evil: bist Du online??

Ach ja, Die Evil feiert bald Geburtstag. Stimmt es eigentlich, daß Du Sorge hast, daß Du zuviel Bier hast??? 
SeeYa!!!


----------



## Psychonaut (7. Dezember 2001)

Hey ho! an  alle da draußen und besonders an Bloodym. und Evil! bin ab jetzt auch dabei.
Das mit Deiner Party kriegen wir schon hin!
Hab den Tapferen Jungs von Boppard heute ne unterstützungsmail geschrieben mit jeder Menge gut gemeinten Ratschlägen. Ich glaub, morgen gehts,was die Strecke betrifft, um alles. Hoffe, das es sich in Zukunft noch lohnt nach Boppard zu kommen!!!!
Dann macht´s mal gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodymary (8. Dezember 2001)

Guten Morgen!
Wusste gar nicht, dass ihr die site auch kennt!
Wann wollen wir denn heute fahren? 
Ich bin ja soooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloodymary (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi, das war wirklich ein schöner Geburtstag!
Hat er dir denn auch gefallen??


----------



## Nakamur (9. Dezember 2001)

Der letzte Holztable vor der Schotterstraße, den wir am Samstag noch überfahren konnten,  ist leider Geschichte!   
Ich hab mit Steve heute noch ein paar Fotos auf dem Trail und der Seilbahn gemacht. 
Wenigstens kann man die Seilbahn nicht rückbauen 


PS: Schönen Gruß an die Freerider aus dem Siebengebirge!
CU on the trail!

Nakamur(KP)


----------



## bloodymary (9. Dezember 2001)

Danke!
Echt blöde mit der Strecke!!!!! 

Evil: Herr der Ringe kommt am 20.12. raus und ich komme vielleicht am 21.12. zu dir!!!!!!! Dann müssen wir den umbedingt gucken gehen, falls wir Karten bekommen!


----------



## Rockyalex! (11. Dezember 2001)

ist ja wohl Blödsinn, zumal der Table, der jetzt anscheinend zerstört wurde ja sogar richtig langsam fahrbar war. 
Auch die Wippe usw. sind 1.Umfahrbar und 2.super einfach (3.sowiso oft kaputt).
Naja, man kann sich auch ohne Umbauten am Trail verletzen,... oder sogar ohne Bike... oder Rafi und co?
Bis demnächst
Alex


----------



## Psychonaut (11. Dezember 2001)

Warum wird abgebaut??
Ich dachte, der Termin beim Bürgermeister sei noch ne weile hin??
Die Hindernisse könnte man sperren und erst dann abbauen, wenn die Verhandlungen nichts ergeben haben.
Hab´s leider verpaßt, diw Strecke vorher noch mal zu fahren 
In der Nähe vom Boppars sollte noch eine Zweite Stecke entstehen, von irgendwelchen Downhillern, die bis jetzt eine illegale Strecke hatten. Weiß jemand was darüber?
Viele Grüße an Nakamura.Gut erholt vom Wochenende? 
War wirklich nett, oder?
 Beste Grüße auch an Evil und die blutige Marie! Wie sieht das mit der Magura aus??


----------



## dave (11. Dezember 2001)

Bei Fleckertshöhe gibt es noch eine präparierte Strecke ... den (ehemaligen) Wolfskopf konnte sie aber bisher nicht das Wasser reichen.

Hoffentlich bleibt uns wenigstens der Dirt erhalten ...


----------



## bloodymary (11. Dezember 2001)

Das ist echt blöde, jetzt ist mein Bike wieder ganz und die Strecke, auf die ich mich so gefreut hatte, kaputt! 
Die Stadt sollte echt stolz auf eine so coole Strecke und so engagierte junge Leute sein!


----------



## Psychonaut (24. Dezember 2001)

Frohe Weihnachten an allle da draußen!
Respekt an die Jungs aus Boppard!! Dank euch bleibt wohl den
Bikern ne echt tolle Strecke erhalten.
Viele Grüße an BloodyM und Evil! 
Gibt´s genug Schnee bei euch in Asbach? Wir könnten uns einen
Megakicker bauen und jede Menge Spaß beim Boarden haben. Mo wär sicher auch dabei.
Komme gerade aus dem Schnee zurück. Wären fast auf der Autobahn eingeschneit. Erzähl euch später mehr. 
Macht´s gut und laßt euch fett beschenken!


----------

